# Use wifi adsl router as AP connected to another wifi router



## infected_ (May 11, 2009)

Hi. I have cable connection in which the cable modem is connected to a wired 4 ports router (dlink di-604). In an ethernet port in that wired router i have a wireless adsl modem/router (dlink dva-g3170i) with dhcp deactivated and the LAN ip between the same range of my wired router. until here everything is fine, i have wireless internet and local network through the wireless adsl modem/router. now the problem... i have a second dva-g3170i that i would like to use as an AP to have longer signal..
can someone indicate or explain how to do that?

Thanks.


----------



## lemonadesoda (May 11, 2009)

Router with Wireless access is different (reduced) feature set compared to a dedicated AP with Bridge, or Repeater functions. Sometimes routers can be hacked for extra features. Otherwise you need a dedicated AP.

See DD-WRT or http://www.openwrt.org/ for possible solution.


----------

